

Google Tip Jar - nreece
http://www.google.com/tipjar

======
alanh
"Don't pay for 411 calls, call 1-800-GOOG-411 (1-800-466-4411), for free
directory assistance from Google."

I thought they discontinued this?[1]

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1772609>

~~~
Pyrodogg
Yes, It has been discontinued. The questions don't appear to be dated, so It's
not possible to tell how long ago the tip was posted.

<http://www.google.com/goog411/index.html>

